# Just what version is that at the Astro's Games?



## Bowzer (Dec 2, 2010)

My kids get the biggest kick out of the 7th inning stretch singing "Deep in the Heart of Texas". I was going to download it on my phone but can't find the exact same version...Who is that they have for that recording they use at Reliant? (Yeah, I know...lots of versions. I was just first trying to get that specific one.) :texasflag


----------



## Bowzer (Dec 2, 2010)

Did I say "Reliant" instead of "Minute Maid"? Woops...Can't say I've seen the Astro's play there.

Trying again...anyone with ideas? May have to resort to calling them up just to solve the mystery.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

Gene Autry


----------



## Bowzer (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Mystic but that one of the original Gene Autrey versions...not quite it at least in the old recording form. Whatever they are using at the ballpark is an updated recording. May even still be Gene but I can't find same track.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah, I know the youtube is an old version.

I found this version which sounds a little more like it.


----------



## cheapsk8 (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes I know old post, but dang if I did not remember it, when I heard this tidbit of info. Per this article it is performed by Moe Bandy. :texasflag

http://espn.go.com/blog/music/post/_/id/2599/stadium-songs-houston-astros


----------

